# Eva's checkup...not good news-enzymes up!



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm in shock right now..I took Eva in for her checkup and her ALT is up to 335!(last check 154) Her platelets are low, too. She has a big black, bruise on her little"arm" where they took her blood. They had to wrap it to stop the bleeding because her blood is not clotting the way it should..the vet thinks it's because of a shunt..we go in the morning for a BAT..I can't believe it..to look at her you would never know anything was wrong...how in the world will I sleep tonight?? This couldn't come at a worse time...anyway..the first blood draw is at 9 am tomorrow..then I will take her home and feed Eva her normal food..then have her in 2hrs later for the post-meal draw...I feel like we need to move on this ASAP..the low platelets really worry me..any ideas or suggestions? I really need my SM family right now..:smcry:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh no! I just can't believe this. Eva cannot be sick. Oh, I hope that she doesn't have a liver shunt. I am sure that you are getting her the best care possible. We can only hope that the abnormal counts can be remedied without making poor baby miserable. Hang on April we are holding your hand.:grouphug:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

aprilb said:


> I'm in shock right now..I took Eva in for her checkup and her ALT is up to 335!(last check 154) Her platelets are low, too. She has a big black, bruise on her little"arm" where they took her blood. They had to wrap it to stop the bleeding because her blood is not clotting the way it should..the vet thinks it's because of a shunt..we go in the morning for a BAT..I can't believe it..to look at her you would never know anything was wrong...how in the world will I sleep tonight?? This couldn't come at a worse time...anyway..the first blood draw is at 9 am tomorrow..then I will take her home and feed Eva her normal food..then have her in 2hrs later for the post-meal draw...I feel like we need to move on this ASAP..the low platelets really worry me..any ideas or suggestions? I really need my SM family right now..:smcry:


OH NO!!!!!!! I can't believe I'm reading this  How low was her platelet count? There are several ways that the liver affects platelet production (and sometimes destruction). She is such a happy, healthy girl-- I hope and pray that it's not a shunt~! I know it's easier said than done, but I'd wait for the BAt tomorrow. Stay strong-- whatever it is, we will find out and then treat it. ::HUGS:: we are here for you!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh April I'm so sadded to hear this and pray all will be fine. Praying the BAT is normal and for a quick diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Eva. As you may know, Harry has a severe liver issue and also a shunt. He has lived for years and to look at him you would never know that anything was wrong. The doctors feel that he will probably live a normal life from now on.... so a liver shunt is not a death sentence. Still, I know how upset you must be, because I know how upset I was. My advice to you is to take things one step at a time. Before you agree to any tests, please be aware that in Harry's case, invasive tests, such as a liver biopsy, would have killed him because of the amount of veins in his liver. Please consult with an internal medicine doctor if the BAT comes back with irregular values.

I hope that the test results were somehow just a fluke. :grouphug::grouphug:
Please keep us updated.
Hugs.
Debbie


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Praying for Eva. I know your upset but hang in......we are all here for you. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh April! I'm so sorry to hear this about little Eva. I'm going to pray that the numbers were just off and she doesn't have a shunt. Please know that you have all our support and we'll be with you as you go through this.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I have no advice for you but sending you positive thoughts and prayersrayer:rayer:rayer:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

So sorry to read this. I hope her test tomorrow goes well . You must be so worried. Try to stay positive. Praying for your girl !


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no!! I am hoping and praying that this is an aberration, and watching and waiting for updates. :grouphug:


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Hang in there. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I too hope something was wrong with the tests today.....sending prayers for a better outcome tomorrow.

My friend has a yorkie who had a liver shunt removed....he's been doing so well for several years since then. He does have a special low protein diet, but he is well...

I hope Eva doesn't have a shunt, ....maybe it's just MVD....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

WHAT!!! April, I can't believe I'm reading this!! Eva is such a healthy, active little girl...how can this be??? I'm in shock right now...I'm hoping the test was a fluke and her next test will be back to normal! I'll be praying constantly until we hear from you tomorrow...please keep us posted!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

April we are so sad to hear little Eva is having problems. But it is important to take things step by step and not to jump to conclusions until all the information is in. The fact that she is not acting sick is a good thing. 

Think good thoughts and know that we are all here for you. Make sure that you take care of yourself too. If she does turn out to be sick, then she will need you to be strong.

I know nothing about shuts, but could the reading just be abnormal and could she have MVD instead.

I know it is easier to say than do, but please do not worry until you have all the facts.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh April, I am thinking about you and the girls. This just doesn't seem right!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sylie said:


> Oh no! I just can't believe this. Eva cannot be sick. Oh, I hope that she doesn't have a liver shunt. I am sure that you are getting her the best care possible. We can only hope that the abnormal counts can be remedied without making poor baby miserable. Hang on April we are holding your hand.:grouphug:


Thank you, I'm trying..Praise the Lord, I have Pet Plan..



hoaloha said:


> OH NO!!!!!!! I can't believe I'm reading this  How low was her platelet count? There are several ways that the liver affects platelet production (and sometimes destruction). She is such a happy, healthy girl-- I hope and pray that it's not a shunt~! I know it's easier said than done, but I'd wait for the BAt tomorrow. Stay strong-- whatever it is, we will find out and then treat it. ::HUGS:: we are here for you!


Thanks..her platelet count is 105(normal is 200-500)..vet confirmed it with a differential..



harrysmom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Eva. As you may know, Harry has a severe liver issue and also a shunt. He has lived for years and to look at him you would never know that anything was wrong. The doctors feel that he will probably live a normal life from now on.... so a liver shunt is not a death sentence. Still, I know how upset you must be, because I know how upset I was. My advice to you is to take things one step at a time. Before you agree to any tests, please be aware that in Harry's case, invasive tests, such as a liver biopsy, would have killed him because of the amount of veins in his liver. Please consult with an internal medicine doctor if the BAT comes back with irregular values. Thanks, Debbie...I think it's the not knowing that is so scary..great advice..I will be referred to internist..thanks again..
> 
> I hope that the test results were somehow just a fluke. :grouphug::grouphug:
> Please keep us updated.
> ...





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Praying for Eva. I know your upset but hang in......we are all here for you. Please keep us posted!!


Thank you so much



MoonDog said:


> Oh April! I'm so sorry to hear this about little Eva. I'm going to pray that the numbers were just off and she doesn't have a shunt. Please know that you have all our support and we'll be with you as you go through this.


Thank you, Robin



lynda said:


> I have no advice for you but sending you positive thoughts and prayersrayer:rayer:rayer:


Thank you Lynda for thinking of us..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh sorry to hear this about your little Ava...praying it can be an easy fix!

I know I sound like a broken record but also wondered if they tested tick borne diseases.... *can" cause simlar test results with the platelets and enzymes too I believe.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Praying for Eva... hope the test tomorrow goes well.

Grace had low platelets.... but they went up when her liver levels went down.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh sorry to hear this about your little Ava...praying it can be an easy fix!
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record but also wondered if they tested tick borne diseases.... *can" cause simlar test results with the platelets and enzymes too I believe.


:thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear this. Good thing you caught it. I'll be thinking of her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry, April. I pray your vet can figure it out.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

TLR said:


> Oh April I'm so sadded to hear this and pray all will be fine. Praying the BAT is normal and for a quick diagnosis and treatment.


Thanks, Tracey..



poochie2 said:


> So sorry to read this. I hope her test tomorrow goes well . You must be so worried. Try to stay positive. Praying for your girl !


Thank you



silverhaven said:


> Oh no!! I am hoping and praying that this is an aberration, and watching and waiting for updates. :grouphug:


Thanks, Maureen..will update everyone



babycake7 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Hang in there. Sending prayers your way.


Thank you



The A Team said:


> I too hope something was wrong with the tests today.....sending prayers for a better outcome tomorrow.
> 
> My friend has a yorkie who had a liver shunt removed....he's been doing so well for several years since then. He does have a special low protein diet, but he is well...
> 
> I hope Eva doesn't have a shunt, ....maybe it's just MVD....


Thank you, Pat...



Bailey&Me said:


> WHAT!!! April, I can't believe I'm reading this!! Eva is such a healthy, active little girl...how can this be??? I'm in shock right now...I'm hoping the test was a fluke and her next test will be back to normal! I'll be praying constantly until we hear from you tomorrow...please keep us posted!


I know, it sounds nuts! Thanks for your support..I'll let you know. 



wkomorow said:


> April we are so sad to hear little Eva is having problems. But it is important to take things step by step and not to jump to conclusions until all the information is in. The fact that he is not acting sick is a good thing.
> 
> Think good thoughts and know that we are all here for you. Make sure that you take care of yourself too. If she does turn out to be sick, then she will need you to be strong.
> 
> ...


Thank you Walter


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So sad to read this  . Lifting up a prayer for you guys. Please keep us posted and give her our love.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Ahhh sorry to hear this about your little Ava...praying it can be an easy fix! Bless you., dear Terry and thanks.
> 
> I know I sound like a broken record but also wondered if they tested tick borne diseases.... *can" cause simlar test results with the platelets and enzymes too I believe.


good point, thanks



Grace'sMom said:


> Praying for Eva... hope the test tomorrow goes well.
> 
> Grace had low platelets.... but they went up when her liver levels went down.


did she have a shunt? how is she doing? 



Ladysmom said:


> I am so sorry, April. I pray your vet can figure it out.


Thanks Marj..me too.



Summergirl73 said:


> So sad to read this  . Lifting up a prayer for you guys. Please keep us posted and give her our love.


Thank you, dear Bridget..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh April, I am thinking about you and the girls. This just doesn't seem right!


Thanks for thinking of us..Laura


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I am sooooo sorry to hear about Eva.  I know you must be in shock. Hopefully, the BAT results don't how a shunt. Keep us posted. Eva will be in out thoughts and prayers. We are here for you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

babycake7 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Hang in there. Sending prayers your way.


Thank you so much..


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

wow, I can understand you being in shock I'm sorry to hear this,  praying that things go well tomorrow with the next test. I don't know much about it but I think I've heard others say that MVD is very manageable.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh no!! I know how you!re feeling April, since Dewey's BAT results were abnormal. It is such a scary helpless feeling. I'm praying that she doesn't have a shunt and an answer can be found as to why her numbers are off. Maybe it is MVD??I'll be praying BIG prayers for Eva!!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry to hear this news about sweet Eva. You and Eva are in my prayers. Debbie (harrysmom) gave some good advice and I know others who have experience with this will provide you with great advice and guidance. Please keep us posted.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

April, I will have Eva and you in thoughts and prayers. Has anything changed recently? Any vaccines?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

April-
I am so sorry your going through this :grouphug: I will pray this is not a shunt. We are here for you and Eva. 
I know not all are the same but seems to me the ones that require surgery are very sick. I can only go by my Kirby that had a shunt, and Eva has none of his characteristics, and I met her. I remember Jackie saying not long ago they treat many with shunts without surgery now. Seems many times here members are told it might be a shunt by the Vet and turns out not to be. I'll hang on to that for now. Bless your heart, I'm sorry your so scared. :wub:
xxxx


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Keeping you in my prayers! Hopefully you will have better news soon.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

April, I'm sorry that Eva's test results weren't normal. Try to stay calm until you get more information. Also remember that "normal" post meal numbers are under 20, but over 80% of Maltese have numbers higher than that, so don't panic. From what I've learned, a number over 100 is a cause for more tests. Please, please, please talk to Mary H before agreeing to any invasive tests if you get a number over 20. She is one of the most knowledgeable people I know when it comes to understanding BAT results, liver shunts, etc. Both of my girls have BAT results that are "not normal", but they are perfectly healthy.

Cisco had very high ALT numbers two years ago, but with supplements his numbers are now almost normal.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

So sorry you and Eva are going through this. I hope everything turns out ok with the tests tomorrow :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just read this for this first time this evening and I will certainly pray for little Eva and you too. Since she appears to act like herself, it is somewhat encouraging and hope that it is not as serious as it sounds. She sure is a cutie pie!!


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Please know that precious Eva is in my thoughts and prayers! (((big hugs)))


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

April I am so sorry about Eva. Let us know what happens!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, bless your heart! I want to say firstly that if Eva is acting normal, then I am almost certain she doesn't have a shunt. You may remember last year that Kitzel had 3 platelet tests before he got a normal one. Platelets can be skewed for lots of reasons. Both of these results can come from various things, tick-borne disease, vaccines, meds to name just a few. 
When Kitzel had high liver enzymes (he has a normal BAT but Liesl's is abnormal, but not bad) he took Sam E and had a special hepatic diet---it took a month but he returned to normal (he has had Erhlichia twice). 
I would say to do all the tests & then panic! Sending you my love.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

April, I had written you a long post and then my screen went black ... ugh! So, in the meantime, I just want you to know darling Eva is in my prayers. 

I wish my post would not have gone blank on me because I was sharing why I think Eva is probably going be okay ... (after my thinking about the very scary experience we had with Snowball a few months ago) even though her lab tests are not normal at the moment. Kind of what Sandi was sharing with you, too.

I'll be checking in for updates ... but, saying prayers and thinking positive thoughts in the meantime.

Love and hugs to you and Eva ... and, your other fluff babies, too.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Eva? that's so hard to believe! She is such a healthy beautiful girl! I am in the camp that says wait for the BAT before you panic. Whatever it is, it's best to find out and then you can treat appropriately. I know this must be so hard for you - sending hugs! :grouphug:rayer:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Hey April, I'll be thinking about you & little Eva today & hoping you get some answers. Tanner has MVD which we have treated with diet and Marin over the years. It must work cuz his last ALT was normal, and he will be 9 this summer. So don't panic, liver problems can be managed.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

rayer:Thinking of Eva this morning and sending prayers to sweet baby girl!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, thinking about you and Eva today. Hugs.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just reading this Im so sorry , please be positive Becky had a shunt and she had major symptoms anorexia and lethargy , not growing Little Eva does not sound like this maybe mvd , but if you need anything im here just went through this oxoxoxxooxxooxo


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

April--Hope your felling ok this am. :wub: I know when something is going on with one mine I can't stop staring at them, so it's never easy with all the testing. I had one vet give me bat results same day and other took 2 days. 
xxxx


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

April,

Grace didn't have a shunt. She has liver damage... basically MVD, but not in the usual way. It was from the vaccine accident. But that is how our vet approached it for treatment. Will have to go look at her insurance for to get the name they used... Hepatic something.

I hope you get answers... the Tick borne illnesses should be ruled out like someone suggested. Ticks are active in the winter - especially if you had any kind of natural Christmas decorations (tree, wreath, clippings, pinecones).

Keep us updated.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper and I are praying that little Eva is ok and we are so sorry you have to go thru this worrying. Hope you got a bit of sleep last night.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I am praying for good news for you and your little baby! Stay strong....... yes easier said than done! but whats great about being here on this forum we are all here for one and other!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

*Update..*

We did the pre and I just finished feeding Eva...we go back at 11:30 (EST) for the post..we decided to do the C-reactive protein at the same time to avoid sticking her again..that will go to Cornell. The whole underside of her neck is black, too..I am really scared about her platelets and her glucose is high...dr. is not sure why..


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> We did the pre and I just finished feeding Eva...we go back at 11:30 (EST) for the post..we decided to do the C-reactive protein at the same time to avoid sticking her again..that will go to Cornell. The whole underside of her neck is black, too..I am really scared about her platelets and her glucose is high...dr. is not sure why..


Thinking of you and Eva:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Eva...I will be praying for your baby.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Gee April after reading about this it does sound like a toxin or tic borne disease. She doesn't go out though??? Praying they find an answer soon!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the update April. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your help, support, and excellent advice..:wub: I will respond to everyone later today..


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Running a tick panel too?

Hope you get answers.... Hugs for Eva


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> April, bless your heart! I want to say firstly that if Eva is acting normal, then I am almost certain she doesn't have a shunt. You may remember last year that Kitzel had 3 platelet tests before he got a normal one. Platelets can be skewed for lots of reasons. Both of these results can come from various things, tick-borne disease, vaccines, meds to name just a few.
> When Kitzel had high liver enzymes (he has a normal BAT but Liesl's is abnormal, but not bad) he took Sam E and had a special hepatic diet---it took a month but he returned to normal (he has had Erhlichia twice).
> I would say to do all the tests & then panic! Sending you my love.


Yes, I DO remember! Do you know if Kitzel's red blood cells were affected? Eva's are fine, but her glucose is high and dr. doesn't know why. I have never seen a flea on her, and never a tick on any of the girls. I have been giving milk thistle..could that cause problems?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I can't remember about the blood cells but I can try to find the paperwork & see if I can read it in Greek!
High glucose is not usually associated w/liver issues, but can also be just stress related. 
The ticks that carry Eherlica are extremely tiny. . . about that size---at least mine were They would be easy to miss. I'm sure fleas don't carry that particular disease.
I have never heard of milk thistle causing these issues either.
The only other thing that comes to mind would be something like adrenal gland issues but that doesn't seem likely really.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good idea having the Protein C done at the same time  This massive bruising is very strange. I hope this gets figured out quickly and it is something easily corrected. Thinking of you...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- just now seeing this. I'm sending prayers and positive energy and lots and lots of hugs your way.

Remember that many Vets think of liver shunts first whenever a Malt or Yorkie has irregular blood work. It seems to have ben ingrained in them during Vet school. I would highly doubt that Eva has a shunt, but the low platlets, etc.. could be from a variety of other things. 

Tilly had low white blood cells on one of her tests when we had her blood work done for her dental. They were sure it was Addisons, even though she had no symptoms of anything being wrong. They tested her for Addisons -- nothing. They have continued to test her blood and it always has low white blood cell counts -- but she is doing fine and nothing seems wrong and they haven't found anything to be wrong, so they have just marked her chart that the lower count is NORMAL for her.

Again, I seriously doubt that Eva has a shunt -- but, of course, you want to be safe and have the tests done.

Try not to worry as Eva appears healthy and you don't need to "borrow trouble" as they say. We're all here praying and sending hugs and lots and lots of positive energy.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

aprilb said:


> Yes, I DO remember! Do you know if Kitzel's red blood cells were affected? Eva's are fine, but her glucose is high and dr. doesn't know why. I have never seen a flea on her, and never a tick on any of the girls. I have been giving milk thistle..could that cause problems?


April,

For some reason, Harry's vet wanted me to stay away from milk thistle for him, so I would stop giving it and see if that caused anything.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

April..... I really hope everything is okay with Eva. I know milk thistle is a liver detoxifier but I remember reading it is for dogs who have existing liver issues. Have you mentioned the herb to your vet. There are several articles about dogs and milk thistle. This is the one I read :

Milk Thistle for Dogs | Safe Herbs for Dogs | Herbal Remedies for Dogs
www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/milk-thistle-for-dog...
Milk Thistle for Dogs - Precautions

Despite the fact that milk thistle is hailed as "the" herb for the liver, it should NOT be given to healthy dogs as a daily supplement. Some studies show that long-term use of very high dosages of milk thistle will eventually suppress liver function.
Milk thistle should therefore be used only as a medicinal herb for the treatment of liver disorders and other health problems as mentioned above.
Additionally, silymarin is not recommended for use in pregnant women. It is probably a good idea not to use milk thistle in pregnant dogs until more information has become available. 

I hope you find out what is causing her levels to be high. I guess it can be anything . I will say a prayer for her and hope everything goes well .


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hoping that they find what's wrong. The bruising is from the low platelets. Considering that Alex's platelets were down to 69, a count of 105 is not too bad. Sometimes they don't know what is causing this. Alex's was called "idiopathic thrombocetopenia". He was put on prednisone for about 6 months and the platelets went back up. Never had another recurrence after that. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, well now it's a waiting game...they hope to have all results by tomorrow....poor little Eva has bruises on both back legs, now..they told me to keep her quiet and that if her ears start getting little bruises to take her to emergency..they told me if she gets a cut, she could bleed to death..how "comforting"..:crying: She is sleeping on my lap right now..I pray my little Eva will be okay...I love her so much..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SweetMalteseAngels said:


> I am sooooo sorry to hear about Eva.  I know you must be in shock. Hopefully, the BAT results don't how a shunt. Keep us posted. Eva will be in out thoughts and prayers. We are here for you.


Thank you



Maglily said:


> wow, I can understand you being in shock I'm sorry to hear this, praying that things go well tomorrow with the next test. I don't know much about it but I think I've heard others say that MVD is very manageable.


 I hope that's all it is, too..thanks



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh no!! I know how you!re feeling April, since Dewey's BAT results were abnormal. It is such a scary helpless feeling. I'm praying that she doesn't have a shunt and an answer can be found as to why her numbers are off. Maybe it is MVD??I'll be praying BIG prayers for Eva!!!


Thanks Deborah..I remember about Dewey....MVD is what I would suspect, as well..



lmillette said:


> Sorry to hear this news about sweet Eva. You and Eva are in my prayers. Debbie (harrysmom) gave some good advice and I know others who have experience with this will provide you with great advice and guidance. Please keep us posted.


Thank you..



ladodd said:


> April, I will have Eva and you in thoughts and prayers. Has anything changed recently? Any vaccines?


 I have been giving her milk thistle..thanks for your prayers.

QUOTE=SammieMom;2274914]April-
I am so sorry your going through this :grouphug: I will pray this is not a shunt. We are here for you and Eva. 
I know not all are the same but seems to me the ones that require surgery are very sick. I can only go by my Kirby that had a shunt, and Eva has none of his characteristics, and I met her. I remember Jackie saying not long ago they treat many with shunts without surgery now. Seems many times here members are told it might be a shunt by the Vet and turns out not to be. I'll hang on to that for now. Bless your heart, I'm sorry your so scared. :wub:
xxxx[/QUOTE]Thanks Kandis...


maggieh said:


> Keeping you in my prayers! Hopefully you will have better news soon.


 Thanks, Maggie



educ8m said:


> April, I'm sorry that Eva's test results weren't normal. Try to stay calm until you get more information. Also remember that "normal" post meal numbers are under 20, but over 80% of Maltese have numbers higher than that, so don't panic. From what I've learned, a number over 100 is a cause for more tests. Please, please, please talk to Mary H before agreeing to any invasive tests if you get a number over 20. She is one of the most knowledgeable people I know when it comes to understanding BAT results, liver shunts, etc. Both of my girls have BAT results that are "not normal", but they are perfectly healthy.
> 
> Cisco had very high ALT numbers two years ago, but with supplements his numbers are now almost normal.


Great advice, thanks so much, Deb..Glad Cisco is doing well



Alvar's Mom said:


> So sorry you and Eva are going through this. I hope everything turns out ok with the tests tomorrow :grouphug:


Thank you so much



Snuggle's Mom said:


> I just read this for this first time this evening and I will certainly pray for little Eva and you too. Since she appears to act like herself, it is somewhat encouraging and hope that it is not as serious as it sounds. She sure is a cutie pie!!


Thank you..



HaleysMom said:


> Please know that precious Eva is in my thoughts and prayers! (((big hugs)))


Thank you



dntdelay said:


> April I am so sorry about Eva. Let us know what happens!!


 Thank you, I will

QUOTE=Snowball Pie's Mommi;2275442]April, I had written you a long post and then my screen went black ... ugh! So, in the meantime, I just want you to know darling Eva is in my prayers. 

I wish my post would not have gone blank on me because I was sharing why I think Eva is probably going be okay ... (after my thinking about the very scary experience we had with Snowball a few months ago) even though her lab tests are not normal at the moment. Kind of what Sandi was sharing with you, too.

I'll be checking in for updates ... but, saying prayers and thinking positive thoughts in the meantime.

Love and hugs to you and Eva ... and, your other fluff babies, too.[/QUOTE]Marie..you are so sweet...thank you for thinking of us.



ckanen2n said:


> Eva? that's so hard to believe! She is such a healthy beautiful girl! I am in the camp that says wait for the BAT before you panic. Whatever it is, it's best to find out and then you can treat appropriately. I know this must be so hard for you - sending hugs! :grouphug:rayer:


Thank you, Carole..it is hard


Tanner's Mom said:


> Hey April, I'll be thinking about you & little Eva today & hoping you get some answers. Tanner has MVD which we have treated with diet and Marin over the years. It must work cuz his last ALT was normal, and he will be 9 this summer. So don't panic, liver problems can be managed.


Glad to hear Tanner is doing well..I have had her on milk thistle for a few months..so I was stunned to see that her ALT doubled..



Furbabies mom said:


> rayer:Thinking of Eva this morning and sending prayers to sweet baby girl!


Thanks Deborah



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> April, thinking about you and Eva today. Hugs.


Thanks Barbara...I hope to have test results tomorrow.



aksm4 said:


> Just reading this Im so sorry , please be positive Becky had a shunt and she had major symptoms anorexia and lethargy , not growing Little Eva does not sound like this maybe mvd , but if you need anything im here just went through this oxoxoxxooxxooxo


I am so glad Becky is now doing well. I remember how sick she was. Eva has never been sick but my vet thinks she will be in the next year or two..



SammieMom said:


> April--Hope your felling ok this am. :wub: I know when something is going on with one mine I can't stop staring at them, so it's never easy with all the testing. I had one vet give me bat results same day and other took 2 days.
> xxxx


I'm the same way Kandis..I hope to have results tomorrow..thanks again



Grace'sMom said:


> April,
> 
> Grace didn't have a shunt. She has liver damage... basically MVD, but not in the usual way. It was from the vaccine accident. But that is how our vet approached it for treatment. Will have to go look at her insurance for to get the name they used... Hepatic something.
> 
> ...


Thanks..mine stay indoors and have never had ticks, but it wouldn't hurt to test..she has always had an ALT elevation..the low platelets are a new complication. I will keep this in mind.



pippersmom said:


> Pipper and I are praying that little Eva is ok and we are so sorry you have to go thru this worrying. Hope you got a bit of sleep last night.


Actually, I did..thank you.



maltese manica said:


> I am praying for good news for you and your little baby! Stay strong....... yes easier said than done! but whats great about being here on this forum we are all here for one and other!


Amen! Thank you so much


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> April,
> 
> For some reason, Harry's vet wanted me to stay away from milk thistle for him, so I would stop giving it and see if that caused anything.


Thanks Debbie, I already have stopped it...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

April, I just was reading an article that stated that "many of the proteins required for proper blood clotting are created in the liver." Maybe this helps to explain Eva's issue if the liver is damaged in some way. Remember it doesn't have to be a shunt, but could be some other issue w/the liver.
Has she been vaccinated against Hepatitis?
Edit:
This is the article I mentioned about treating liver issues w/Milk Thistle & from which I took the above quote---it is long, but useful:
http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/LiverDisease.htm


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

poochie2 said:


> April..... I really hope everything is okay with Eva. I know milk thistle is a liver detoxifier but I remember reading it is for dogs who have existing liver issues. Have you mentioned the herb to your vet. There are several articles about dogs and milk thistle. This is the one I read :
> 
> Milk Thistle for Dogs | Safe Herbs for Dogs | Herbal Remedies for Dogs
> www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/milk-thistle-for-dog...
> ...


Thanks for checking..I have stopped giving milk thistle. I had been giving her a tiny pinch once a day for the last 4 months..I hope I didn't cause this:blink:



MalteseJane said:


> Hoping that they find what's wrong. The bruising is from the low platelets. Considering that Alex's platelets were down to 69, a count of 105 is not too bad. Sometimes they don't know what is causing this. Alex's was called "idiopathic thrombocetopenia". He was put on prednisone for about 6 months and the platelets went back up. Never had another recurrence after that. :grouphug::grouphug:


This sounds very encouraging..thank you so much..


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> April, I just was reading an article that stated that "many of the proteins required for proper blood clotting are created in the liver." Maybe this helps to explain Eva's issue if the liver is damaged in some way. Remember it doesn't have to be a shunt, but could be some other issue w/the liver.
> Has she been vaccinated against Hepatitis? That is what my vet said, too, Dr. Sandi,:innocent: and yes, she was vaccinated for hepatitis... thanks for the article..:wub:


----------



## OhDORA (Mar 23, 2012)

Keeping you and Eva in my positive thoughts and praying everything will be okay....you must be so worried!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

(((April))) Big hugs and lots of prayers.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Gosh that bleeding issue is scary April.  If her BAT is not really high (80-100) what is the next step for all this bleeding issue? I just don't expect it to be over the 50's if that high. (Sammie is #54 post food but his BW is fine, he is prob some form of MVD, since his brother has shunts) Is Eva on the boney/thin side under that coat or is she a solid dog? And she is not a picky eater, right? Also you may have already, but I would ask the breeder if her liter mates have any issues with this clotting/liver. I don't want to overload you, one thing at a time, but just jotting things I think of if were me. 
hugs to you and kisses to sweet Eva..........:wub::wub: and please don't worry about replying to me April if your busy..I know you are prob stressed.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

elly said:


> Thinking of you and Eva:wub:


Thank you, Cathy..you're sweet



Furbabies mom said:


> Gee April after reading about this it does sound like a toxin or tic borne disease. She doesn't go out though??? Praying they find an answer soon!


I'm not going to rule anything out, but because of Eva's lifestyle, tick borne disease or toxin would be highly unlikely..the not knowing is the hardest part..



donnad said:


> I am so sorry to hear about Eva...I will be praying for your baby.


Thank you, dear Donna



Grace'sMom said:


> Running a tick panel too?
> 
> Hope you get answers.... Hugs for Eva


Not right now..I'm waiting on the liver test results, then go from there..based on Eva's lifestyle, it would be highly unlikely it would be a tick borne but I'm not ruling it out.


silverhaven said:


> Good idea having the Protein C done at the same time  This massive bruising is very strange. I hope this gets figured out quickly and it is something easily corrected. Thinking of you...


The bruising is because her blood is not clotting..the platelets are responsible for this and hers are low.



Lacie's Mom said:


> April -- just now seeing this. I'm sending prayers and positive energy and lots and lots of hugs your way.
> 
> Remember that many Vets think of liver shunts first whenever a Malt or Yorkie has irregular blood work. It seems to have ben ingrained in them during Vet school. I would highly doubt that Eva has a shunt, but the low platlets, etc.. could be from a variety of other things.
> 
> ...


Lynn, what are you doing out of bed! Don't worry about me and my Eva. SM has got us covered. Please concentrate on YOU!:wub::wub: Seriously, thanks so much for your words of wisdom and for thinking of us..to hear my vet talk, you would think Eva wouldn't make it through the week..now concentrate on getting well..okay??:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Just wanted to say that I'm still thinking and praying for you and Eva. ::hugs:: 

In terms of the technical stuff, did the vet check Eva's PT/INR and PTT? Those evaluate the liver's ability to make clotting factors. Clotting factors are different than platelets and work in a different mechanism. Also, I hope the vet drew a Protein C (not a CRP= C reactive protein). Those are two very different tests.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh don't you hate how the vets worry us?? When Dewey's BAT results indicated MVD, my vet had me so upset, I thought myself that Dewey wasn't going to make it or he's be in surgery soon. SM helped me so much!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

April, I feel for you. I think a it's a good sign that she seems and acts ok. 

Prayers and hugs to you and all your fluffs!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - first I want to apologize. I wasn't on SM yesterday while I was up in Vermont. Was just on the iPad and don't have the app there since it's my son's iPad. It's too hard for me with my leg to be at a desk or table at times. You know I would have been posting immediately if I saw your thread.
I'm so sorry about little Eva. Thankfully, she's been asymptomatic so that's why I'm thinking too that it's not a shunt but especially with the bruising, something is obviously going on. Am praying that you get some answers. I know that so many here on SM have gone through a lot and learned a lot about issues like this so I know they are such a help even if just to have you know what questions to ask. Are you seeing a regular vet or a specialist or internist? Wondering if there's a really good vet hospital near you that has a team who could help you. 
I will continue to have precious little Eva in my thoughts. I guess this means she won't be your sous chef tonight. You won't want to have her handling the Ginsu knives -- had to try to put a little smile on your face, dear friend. Love you and the girls. :smootch:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh April, I know how worried you must be ... my prayers and positive thoughts continue for Eva and you. It's so unsettling when our fluff babies seem completely healthy ... and, then suddenly, without warning, show signs of not being well. And, then on top of that, we are not sure why this is happening. 

My heart and love are with you and Eva.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thinking of you and Eva. She is in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Come to check on precious Eva, I know you are beyond worried please know I am praying for her! (((big hugs)))


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

April I am so so sorry to hear about this. I know you are beyond stressed and upset. I hope you get some answers tomorrow!! xoxo


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

April, keeping you close at heart and praying for Eva.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

hoaloha said:


> Just wanted to say that I'm still thinking and praying for you and Eva. ::hugs::
> 
> In terms of the technical stuff, did the vet check Eva's PT/INR and PTT? Those evaluate the liver's ability to make clotting factors. Clotting factors are different than platelets and work in a different mechanism. Also, I hope the vet drew a Protein C (not a CRP= C reactive protein). Those are two very different tests.


Thank you,dear Marisa..I don't see PT/INR and PTT listed on her CBC or chem panel..but yes to the Protein C..it was sent overnight to Cornell..thanks for asking and thank you for praying..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> Lynn, what are you doing out of bed! Don't worry about me and my Eva. SM has got us covered. Please concentrate on YOU!:wub::wub: Seriously, thanks so much for your words of wisdom and for thinking of us..to hear my vet talk, you would think Eva wouldn't make it through the week..now concentrate on getting well..okay??:grouphug::grouphug:


Actually I'm resting in my chair and 1/2 from Pottery Barn. It hurts too much to get up if I'm laying flat on the bed -- and, of course, I have my iPad right with me.

Seriously when Tilly had GME at 18 months, she was rushed from my Vet's to the Emergency Vets and they made me believe that she wouldn't last more than a couple of more hours. Yes -- it was aweful, but Dr. Jaimie assured me that they saw this all the time and that Tilly would be OK. Within 3-4 days you would never have known that she had been so ill. The Emergency Room Vet scared me to death.

Continuing to send lots and lots of prayers and hugs your way. And Eva is even more important than I am. I'm just laying around resting. _


----------



## Isabella's Mommy (Nov 20, 2012)

I have no advice to give either but I will be thinking of you and Eva. Hoping things will turn out and Eva will be back to health soon. Try to stay strong and take care of yourself.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

April, I am just seeing this. I am so sorry to hear Eva is being evaluated. I will keep your little beauty in my prayers for a quick and accurate diagnosis and complete recovery. And BIG hugs to you:wub:.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just read about the clotting faxctor Becky had this issue also with her shunt ..... i dont know if she still does now that it has been repaired I will ask them .....


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh gee, April, I don't know anything about these issues. 
All I know is that I love you and all three of your fluffs. Honestly, I fully believe that Eva will be fine in no time...and you know I am telepathic. Eva will be fine. There is just a little kink, but you will work it out and be happy again in no time....I promise.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Lynn Still praying For you Both.*
*I dont know the medical Issues but you are getting great advice here.*
*I Hope the both of you get this over and taken care of.*
*Ill Be watching for good news-God bless you Both. Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

E...............Every Maltese who is ill, is giving us heart ache:smcry: 

V...............Very sorry to hear Eva is not well, but am sure prayers:innocent: will help her heal

A...............And sending hugs:heart: to comfort you while you are going through this





*


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Good morning checking in on little Eva ???


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - just checking in again to see if you had any word. I can't get Eva out of my mind. I know you'll find the answers and solutions to what's going on. You're the best mom.:wub:


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Praying for Eva. Hope you hear something soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just checking in on Eva. Praying for good news today...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm checking in to see how Eva is doing. I keep on praying that it is nothing that cannot be corrected.

Sending love and hugs.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

April just checking in. I've had Eva in my prayers!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Hoping you get answers and direction today.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking on Eva.....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking of you guys....


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I checking too. Still praying for you both.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hoping everything is going well.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking in as well.... hope things look more favorable!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

There is still no word on Eva's labs. I called the vet and if they don't here anything, they will call for them around 4 pm today..I have to take her back in tomorrow to have her checked for bleeding..the bruising spread to part of her tummy. Also, last night, her urine started looking kind of orange..it looks a little better this afternoon..but I am still going to take a sample with me tomorrow. I am anxious to start treatment..I want to see her platelets go up, and her ALT down..she has not been as energetic, but otherwise seems fine..


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update April. I know it's hard waiting. Less than three hours to go. It's good that she seems fine other than being less energetic though. I pray whatever this is, it'll be easy to fix. Please give Eva a gentle little hug from me.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you for the update, April. I'll be checking in later this afternoon. It's less than three hours before four o'clock ... however, that can feel like an eternity when we are worried and or concerned about a loved one.

Hugs and prayers continue for you and Eva.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

aprilb said:


> There is still no word on Eva's labs. I called the vet and if they don't here anything, they will call for them around 4 pm today..I have to take her back in tomorrow to have her checked for bleeding..the bruising spread to part of her tummy. Also, last night, her urine started looking kind of orange..it looks a little better this afternoon..but I am still going to take a sample with me tomorrow. I am anxious to start treatment..I want to see her platelets go up, and her ALT down..she has not been as energetic, but otherwise seems fine..


I would insist they start treatment at least for the platelets. You don't want them to go more down. It is too risky. That her bruising spread is not a good sign.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank for the update, April. I will continue holding dear Eva close to my heart.:grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Keeping my prayers going for Eva!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Still praying for Eva.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Still praying for little Eva. This waiting must be so hard for you. I hope you get encouraging news that whatever is going on with her is an easy fix.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

April - I was hoping you'd have some news. I agree with Janine. You really need to have things dealt with ASAP. I don't think you answered this before, April...is this just your vet or an internist and is there a great vet teaching hospital near you?


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh no! Oh, April, I'm so sorry. Stay strong and am going to say lots of prayers for you and little Eva.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> April - I was hoping you'd have some news. I agree with Janine. You really need to have things dealt with ASAP. I don't think you answered this before, April...is this just your vet or an internist and is there a great vet teaching hospital near you?


NC State Vet School is fantastic, but several hours from Charlotte.

April, I have a friend who is very involved with Yorkie Haven rescue and she raves about Carolina Veterinary Specialists. They have a number of fosters in NC and have gotten great care for their special needs Yorkies there.

Carolina Veterinary Specialists - Veterinary Specialists, Referral, Emergency for Companion Animals - Charlotte, Greensboro, Huntersville, Winston Salem, NC


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

aprilb said:


> There is still no word on Eva's labs. I called the vet and if they don't here anything, they will call for them around 4 pm today..I have to take her back in tomorrow to have her checked for bleeding..the bruising spread to part of her tummy. Also, last night, her urine started looking kind of orange..it looks a little better this afternoon..but I am still going to take a sample with me tomorrow. I am anxious to start treatment..I want to see her platelets go up, and her ALT down..she has not been as energetic, but otherwise seems fine..


Orange urine usually means blood in urine. I would call your vet and let him know.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

April i'm so sorry to hear about Eva-elevated liver enzymes and low platelet count. Please know that she is in my prayers. rayer: With the increased bruising i would definitely take Janine's suggestion and get started on the low platelet count and would contact the vet about the orange colored urine which usually indicates blood in urine, especially with the low platelet count. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh April you must be going crazy! Praying for an answer for Eva!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

For some reason I can't open this thread on my work computer but can on my phone. I just wanted to chime in with my well wishes and thoughts and let you know I am keeping up with this but not posting. So sorry April that you and Eva are hAving to go thru this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> April - I was hoping you'd have some news. I agree with Janine. You really need to have things dealt with ASAP. I don't think you answered this before, April...is this just your vet or an internist and is there a great vet teaching hospital near you?


I just took her to my regular vet for a checkup..we did not know there was problem..I'm glad I had her do bloodwork..



brendaman said:


> Oh no! Oh, April, I'm so sorry. Stay strong and am going to say lots of prayers for you and little Eva.


thanks



Ladysmom said:


> NC State Vet School is fantastic, but several hours from Charlotte. yes..this is true..thanks for the reminder..
> 
> April, I have a friend who is very involved with Yorkie Haven rescue and she raves about Carolina Veterinary Specialists. They have a number of fosters in NC and have gotten great care for their special needs Yorkies there. Thanks Marj..they are very close by..I have used them before..I will probably ask to be referred to Dr. Lagrange who is their internist in my location..
> 
> ...


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

MalteseJane said:


> I would insist they start treatment at least for the platelets. You don't want them to go more down. It is too risky. That her bruising spread is not a good sign.


I agree..I will do that in the morning..it has not gotten worse..but if anything changes..i will take her to emergency which is very close...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Orange or brown colored urine can be caused by bilirubin or myoglobin in the urine. Bilirubin may be present in the urine if your dog’s liver is not functioning normally or if your dog is suffering from the widespread destruction of red blood cells, such as is seen is autoimmune hemolytic anemia (AIHA). Myoglobin is released from muscles when they are severely damaged as can occur in cases of heat stroke.

April, not trying to scare you but hopefully the urine is clearer today and the bruising has stopped spreading:grouphug: Praying for Eva!!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Dear, still hoping the vet finds a good resolution. It can be so difficult when you do not know what is definitively wrong. Keep us up to date. We are very concerned for you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Maisie and Me said:


> Orange or brown colored urine can be caused by bilirubin or myoglobin in the urine. Bilirubin may be present in the urine if your dog’s liver is not functioning normally or if your dog is suffering from the widespread destruction of red blood cells, such as is seen is autoimmune hemolytic anemia (AIHA). Myoglobin is released from muscles when they are severely damaged as can occur in cases of heat stroke.
> 
> April, not trying to scare you but hopefully the urine is clearer today and the bruising has stopped spreading:grouphug: Praying for Eva!!!!


Yes, it could also be bilirubin.her gums are pink and her red blood cells are normal..she is not anemic, thank goodness..actually the bruising has not spread since last night..but I am watching her..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- continuing to send prayers for Eva and you. I know how worried you must be.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You must be a nervous wreck! Thank you for the update on her, I hope you can get to the bottom of it very soon.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> April i'm so sorry to hear about Eva-elevated liver enzymes and low platelet count. Please know that she is in my prayers. rayer: With the increased bruising i would definitely take Janine's suggestion and get started on the low platelet count and would contact the vet about the orange colored urine which usually indicates blood in urine, especially with the low platelet count. :grouphug:


Thank you, Debbie..back to the vet in the a.m. for the 4th time



Furbabies mom said:


> Oh April you must be going crazy! Praying for an answer for Eva!!


Yes I am..thanks



LuvMyBoys said:


> For some reason I can't open this thread on my work computer but can on my phone. I just wanted to chime in with my well wishes and thoughts and let you know I am keeping up with this but not posting. So sorry April that you and Eva are hAving to go thru this. You are sweet..thank you so much for checking on us..no news yet
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well prob will not hear if he is out today. April--what can go wrong/happen bad to Eva tonght (besides the excessive bleeding IF she was cut)? He told you it was so serious but he is not treating the clotting, guess I'm confused. Or can he do nothing till he gets the bat? 
Hang in there. Sounds like you have good vets in mind for ea step. 
hugs!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm still praying for a good outcome.


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Thank you for the updates. I feel so anxious for you so I can imagine how anxious you must feel. You and Eva will continuously be in my prayers. Stay strong and let's hope for the best. Very big hugs to you.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Continued prayers for Eva.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am praying for sweet Eva:wub:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers and hugs April. Just want you to know I am thinking about you and Eva.


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

aprilb said:


> Okay, well now it's a waiting game...they hope to have all results by tomorrow....poor little Eva has bruises on both back legs, now..they told me to keep her quiet and that if her ears start getting little bruises to take her to emergency..they told me if she gets a cut, she could bleed to death..how "comforting"..:crying: She is sleeping on my lap right now..I pray my little Eva will be okay...I love her so much..



I just went through something like this and know how awful this is. :sorry::sorry: Maltese Hugs, hoping for the best for you and little Eva.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers continue for your baby-girl!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Well prob will not hear if he is out today. April--what can go wrong/happen bad to Eva tonght (besides the excessive bleeding IF she was cut)? He told you it was so serious but he is not treating the clotting, guess I'm confused. Or can he do nothing till he gets the bat?
> Hang in there. Sounds like you have good vets in mind for ea step.
> hugs!!!



April, I meant to say I hope there is nothing that can happen tonight while your waiting for the BAT. Sounds good that there has been no more bruising today. Didn't quite come out right in my first post. 
xxxx


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Well..no results yet...I talked to my vet tonight..she won't treat without test results..actually she admitted she doesn't know how to treat Eva's platelets and that if her urine is orange, I need to take her to the Carolina Vet Specialists. They have referred me over there and are faxing her records...I'm glad I have insurance!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Well..no results yet...I talked to my vet tonight..she won't treat without test results..actually she admitted she doesn't know how to treat Eva's platelets and that if her urine is orange, I need to take her to the Carolina Vet Specialists. They have referred me over there and are faxing her records...I'm glad I have insurance!


I guess I will take her over there tomorrow with the urine sample...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

aprilb said:


> Well..no results yet...I talked to my vet tonight..she won't treat without test results..actually she admitted she doesn't know how to treat Eva's platelets and that if her urine is orange, I need to take her to the Carolina Vet Specialists. They have referred me over there and are faxing her records...I'm glad I have insurance!



I am so glad you are taking Eva to the specialists. 

I am also glad you have insurance! :thumbsup:

We are all praying for your little Eva.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> I guess I will take her over there tomorrow with the urine sample...


April-so glad you were able to speak to her tonight so you can prepare for the drive tonight instead of finding out later tomorrow or Friday. Sounds like you can get worked in to see a specialist. Bless your heart.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

April - do you know what office you are going to? I've been to two of them in this area, and both of them were fabulous. I think the Huntersville one is Emergency only, right? We also went to the one in Matthews to see the Vet. Neurologist, they have lots of other specialists there too. They will know what to do and how to treat sweet little Eva. Keep us posted!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Continuing to with Prayers for Eva and you too April. GLad to see that you will be able to get Eva to see a Specialist tomorrow.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Checking in on precious Eva, please know I have been praying and thinking of her(((big huge hugs)))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh April, I'm so glad you're going to see specialists. Really relieved. It sounds like you need a step up from usual vets who are used to dealing with this. Really happy you'll be going there tomorrow morning. Praying for that little girl of yours. I know she'll be going to good hands. We'll all be there with you, virtually. Let us know when you hear anything. Sending you love. :wub::wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just checking on little Eva , thought about you today , sorry have not been on I was in the hospital LUPUS flaring but before going to bed checking in and continuing to pray for your little one xoxoxoxoxxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

April -- just checking on little April before I head to bed. I'm glad that you will be going to the specialist in the morning. I'm continuing prayers and lots of positive energy being send your way.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey April. . . sorry but I don't come on SM on Weds. even though I was tempted to check in about Eva. I did pray for you both when I thought of coming on though. I have a women's group that meets here into the early aft. on Weds & then I fast & pray for special needs---so you were well covered. It was the most I could do for you. 

It is always frightening to not know something---we tend to think the worst, we are so human! I think knowing comforts me---not that I have any more control really, but it is the unknown that does us in. 
I too am thankful you are being referred. Just remember that God knows you, He knows Eva & He is going before you, but just one step at a time. So hang in there. 
I will hold you closely in my heart. Big hugs.
Edit: I am having some eye issues again so if I am not here it is not due to a lack of interest! :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

All of you are amazing!! I feel your prayers and I'm so thankful to the Lord for each one of you..:wub: I am still waiting on test results...Eva is doing well this morning..the bruising has receded quite a bit and her urine looks much better ..almost normal..since Eva is stable, I will continue to monitor her at home..she has an appointment with the internist at Carolina Vet Specialty Monday morning at 10am..hopefully..we will have her BAT and Protein C results by then..Carolina Vet Specialty Hospital is very close by, so I can get Eva there pretty quick, if I need to..I don't see any point in having her over there in a cage for monitoring which would stress her, when she is doing this well. Thank you all for your support, advice, and encouragement...it means so much to me.:wub::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

LuvMyBoys said:


> April - do you know what office you are going to? I've been to two of them in this area, and both of them were fabulous. I think the Huntersville one is Emergency only, right? We also went to the one in Matthews to see the Vet. Neurologist, they have lots of other specialists there too. They will know what to do and how to treat sweet little Eva. Keep us posted!


Huntersville is not emergency only...check the website for what they offer..Eva is seeing Dr. LeGrange..



edelweiss said:


> Hey April. . . sorry but I don't come on SM on Weds. even though I was tempted to check in about Eva. I did pray for you both when I thought of coming on though. I have a women's group that meets here into the early aft. on Weds & then I fast & pray for special needs---so you were well covered. It was the most I could do for you.
> 
> It is always frightening to not know something---we tend to think the worst, we are so human! I think knowing comforts me---not that I have any more control really, but it is the unknown that does us in.
> I too am thankful you are being referred. Just remember that God knows you, He knows Eva & He is going before you, but just one step at a time. So hang in there.
> ...


You are so sweet-please don't apologize..I have eye issues, too..stinks, doesn't it?! Thank you Sandi,big ((hugs)) back


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> April-so glad you were able to speak to her tonight so you can prepare for the drive tonight instead of finding out later tomorrow or Friday. Sounds like you can get worked in to see a specialist. Bless your heart.


Kandis, I am not driving to the vet school...we have a Specialty Clinic and Hospital only a couple of miles from my home which is a huge blessing...Eva will be seeing a board-certified internist there..:wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy to hear Eva seems better today! Bless your heart! I can't imagine the stress you're enduring! Praying for full recovery!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That's great that you're close to the speciality clinic. Having Eva not feel well is stressful enough without having to travel a long distance. I'm thankful for out Pet ER, it's only a few minutes away and Ohio State Vet School is only about 30 minutes away. I'm glad that you have Pet Insurance too. Pet Plan is reviewing my claim and have kept me informed all along. They said about 10 days for the refund. Get well soon, Eva!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Eva is doing better. Hopefully you'll find out what is wrong soon, and be able to get her healthy.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see that Eva is feeling better today and that you have an appointment to see the specialist on Monday. Please take care of yourself too since I know this has been such a stressful time for you. Prayers will continue for Eva.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So relieved to hear that Eva's doing better and that the discoloration is fading. Will be so happy when you see an internist so that you can figure out what to do to help adjust things. Hoping you'll have results...we got the BAT results the morning after they were taken. Maybe it's the Protein C test that's taking a longer time. April - we will all be praying for little Eva and for you. I know that whatever is going on, you'll be getting things straightened out. 

And I can't agree more about pet insurance. Life can turn on a dime. It takes no time at all to run up huge bills. I'm so thankful I have human insurance (though it costs a fortune) but so far for one day of outpatient surgery I've run up a $30,000 bill and that doesn't count the surgeon yet. :w00t::w00t: I still have a big deductible and co-insurance but don't know how I'd deal with what will probably be a $50,000+ bill.

How are Rose and Lily with Eva? Do they sense anything is wrong? I know they can be very in tune with us and their siblings at times.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear she is doing better...still praying.


----------

